# Litter locker II vs litter champ



## DavidNotts (Jun 19, 2012)

We have 4 cats, and use Clean n Tidy clumping litter.

My OH is starting to get a bit frustrated by the odour, despite us scooping very regularly. We bought a decent pedal bin a while back, but it doesn't contain it for long.

Then when I was ordering our pet food I came across these, but can't decide which. Any experiences? Both about the same price.

Litter Locker II









Litter Champ









Thanks,
David


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would try changing your litter first - try oko PLus or Natures Gold - I have 4 cats, 3 trays (only 2 of which get used regularly) and use Natures Gold as 3 of mine are long haired - it SEEMS expensive to buy but lasts forever, very few smells, clumps, is flushable, made from a sustainable sources (unlike clay litters). I would worry that with a litter locker you are making your self work and if the litter smells anyway then why not take it straight outside to the bin. It's just an expensive bin that twists the bags that's all. I can twist bags with my hands. And those I've seen don't keep the smell in anyway. I just use plastic pedal bin bags and put that straight into the bin. No smells for the litter or the bags. 

Basically, if you use the right litter it doesn't smell so there is no need for this item - it's just a waste of money.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the Litter Locker and it works well for what it is as I won't put the poop in my kitchen bin and I am not trekking across the front garden and up the drive to put it in wheelie bin at 4 am (Monty's chosen Poop time :rolleyes5 so I have it in the porch and it does contain the smell well but I always bag it before I put it in the litter locker so that may be defeating the purpose somewhat, but I do find it very handy and convenient.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

With only having the one cat now "toilet issues" are not a problem.I use Oko plus clumping litter which does a great job of masking any smells.Scooped pee clumps go straight in the toilet and usually poos go in the outside bin ,but occasionally down the loo.
I agree with spid,even with more than 1 cat I would find the cost of what is basically a "posh" bin unjustified and more to the point a waste of cash.


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to hear the varied opinions on this as I was also considering getting one of these fancy bins. At the moment I'm scooping the poo into newspaper, wrapping it up then bagging it in the free composting bags we get from the council and chucking it in our kitchen general waste bin. 

Before the kittens we hardly had any general waste, most of the rubbish went in the recycling or compost bin. But now I've already taken out the general trash twice in one week. I will probably just get a cheap small bin and get those nappy bags people mentioned on the other thread until I can move the kittens on to natures gold.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We use the nappy sacks for dog poop - but with 4 cats I do a big scoop when I get round to it and unless I was scooping every 10 mins I wouldn't be able to get it into a nappy sack - that's just one wee! I have to admit to being lazy and only do ing it once a day at most but that fills up a small pedal bin liner.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I find that NG does an excellent job of covering up the smell, but my main issue was that when it's been sat in the wheely bin baking in the hot sun, no matter how good the litter, some of that smell is still going to leak out of the bags. My bin stank! I bought a litter locker and I love it. It really contains the smell well, and the bags don't stink up the outside bins either.


----------

